# Replacement water tank needed for Sage Duo-Temp Pro!



## charliedotjpeg (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi all, I recently picked up a really good deal on a Sage Duo-Temp Pro from Facebook Marketplace. Machine is a couple of years old but has been well cared for and looked after except... the water tank was broken and not included.

I thought it would be simple enough to order a replacement from the Sage website, the part is only £17. But it's out of stock in the UK. Every other country has them, but according to Sage support they can't deliver from outside the UK because of Brexit... even from Ireland?! They did recommend I contact their supplier in Germany who may have one in stock. I've emailed but no response yet.

The part number is *SP0007885*. For machine model *BES810BSSUK*.

I've scoured eBay and parts sites but can't find one anywhere. I don't really want to have to buy another machine for spares and repairs just to replace something as simple as a water tank!

Does anyone have, or know of somewhere I can purchase a new one? I've got an almost perfect machine just sat here which I can't use. Very frustrating!


----------



## charliedotjpeg (Oct 25, 2021)

*Update:* I managed to find another Duo-Temp Pro on Facebook for spares and repairs which I've purchased. The price of both units combined is still well under half of RRP so I'm happy. Plus I have an entire donor machine to tear down if I ever need another part


----------

